# Erie Ice update?



## tfranjesh (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm just curious to know what the Western basin is looking like right now. Does anyone out there live close to the Catawba/Camp Perry area that has recently seen the ice conditions? I'm hopeful to get out this weekend. I expect that people will be fishing off of Catawba and S. bass by Saturday.

Thanks,


Tom


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

Haven't seen it for myself yet, but the satelite photos look good. I will be up there this weekend to do some boat maint. and would imagine that it's gonna be pretty solid after this cold spell. Goto coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/region_map.html to see the satelite photos.


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

I need 5 posts to post the actual link so this is just filler. See the next post.


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

satelite photo link.

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/region_map.html


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

its froze as far as you can see but there is LOTS of shove ice everywhere gonna be tuff gettin out when its safe


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Tom with the wind this week calling for gusts to 30 in 3 differant directions I see the ice moving alot and shoving alot before the weekend, at least that is what my crystal balls told me I was hoping to fish this weekend but just don't see it happening with the winds, lets all pray that the weather guessers are wrong about the wind.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Right now, it looks like you coud walk to the islands from Port Clinton. Ice as far as you can see, and nice and flat. Hopefully the blow tomorrow won't mess it up.


----------



## tfranjesh (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Scott! I hope they are wrong too.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I heard the Ice breakers were out today to get a couple freighters going ,,don't know if it happened or not but ,,they can sure screw things up


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

roger23 said:


> I heard the Ice breakers were out today to get a couple freighters going ,,don't know if it happened or not but ,,they can sure screw things up


Yeh and imagine the cost for that! Course we never here about that on the news or in the paper but if an ice fisherman is rescued its on the front page along with the tab! Just kinda tees me off.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Fished my marina in West harbor yesterday ( Monday), plenty ( 11") of ice there, iced a few gills but no perch or crappies yet. No open water in sight of Catawba, but Herb's said they launched small boats off of the pebble beach over the weekend so the south passage is pretty new ice. I checked Catawba state dock, and no foot traffic there yet, I drilled ahole by the dock and fished just to say I fished the lake, but it was slushy at best there. Be carefull out there, fish is fish, life is precious


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

lskater said:


> Yeh and imagine the cost for that! Course we never here about that on the news or in the paper but if an ice fisherman is rescued its on the front page along with the tab! Just kinda tees me off.


What do you mean along with the tab?


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

Papascott said:


> What do you mean along with the tab?


I'm guessing along with the cost.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Papascott said:


> What do you mean along with the tab?


Tab meaning how much it costs to get there dumb a$$e$ off the ice. Airfair on the choppa. Hopefully I don't see you on the news this weekend. Be safe


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

It looks about like what FishPro said
No snow on top surprisingly
This cold snap will lock it up and someone will fall through this weekend guaranteed


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

When did they start charging for rescues? First I have heard about it in Ohio.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

As far as I know they don't charge for rescues ? I know someone wrote something once about charging someone for being rescued twice in one day ? But I really don't think it happened ? But you guys are right on how they try to make a big deal about what it costs !!! Hopefully my buddy gets the airboat out soon !!!! Can't wait !


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

No I don't believe they charge to rescue you but the papers and news media love to crow about the cost to do the rescue. However its never mentioned about all the times the cutters have to go out and free up ships or oil barges.They push the weather all the time knowing that if they get stuck the government will come get them out. I've never been rescued once off the ice and hopefully never will. And I get ticked off at some of these guys that do it again and again. But the majority of the ice fishermen know when and when not to go out and err on the side of safety. Unfortunarely we all get grouped together by the news as a bunch of idiots that should never go out on the ice to begin with.JMO.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

they must be bored...this was in the Plain Dealer

http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2009/01/lorain_the_us_coast.html


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

"Unfortunarely we all get grouped together by the news as a bunch of idiots that should never go out on the ice to begin with.JMO."
You Said it lskater !!!

They all think where Nuts ! But unless they have Done it ! They just don't understand ! And yes Most of us are safe and do not not any chances that will but us trouble. Be Safe !!


----------



## OakLane (May 16, 2006)

Ice rescue in progress near Miller Ferry dock

January 14, 2009



Catawba Island Volunteer Fire and Squad and the Ottawa County Sheriff's Office Dive Team were called to assist with an ice rescue off the tip of Catawba Island. The Coast Guard unit is also launching a boat to assist.


The rescue is in progress near Miller Ferry dock.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

OakLane said:


> Ice rescue in progress near Miller Ferry dock
> 
> January 14, 2009
> 
> ...


I had the Ottawa County Dive Team go flying by me by Kroegers today, but they shut off the lights and slowed down once they got out there where the drive-in used to be. I thought something might be happening, but when they slowed down, I figured it may have been a false alarm. Guess not.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I think thats GJU leading the pack to rescue the swan


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Im not sure if I have this straight but I will put out what I was told and see what our membership think if this issue.

The three guys referred to as idiots buy the Catawba police were going fishing the police ordered them off the ice. They complied. 

I will always decide if and when I fish on Lake Erie, there is no law that I know of that grants a township police officer the write to stop me from traveling on Lake Erie. I feel this is my write alone, to fish or not.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Will the Coast Guard tell me not to leave the Dock When there are small Craft Warnings Out Also ????? Hey Reel Keep Us informed on the Ice ? I talked to gator-bait the other day he is ready !


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Reel_Magic said:


> Im not sure if I have this straight but I will put out what I was told and see what our membership think if this issue.
> 
> The three guys referred to as idiots buy the Catawba police were going fishing the police ordered them off the ice. They complied.
> 
> I will always decide if and when I fish on Lake Erie, there is no law that I know of that grants a township police officer the write to stop me from traveling on Lake Erie. I feel this is my write alone, to fish or not.


Well, its thier "right" to decide if they want to drag your body from the lake too. They live out there and see the conditions everyday...I'd listen to them.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fishpro said:


> Well, its thier "right" to decide if they want to drag your body from the lake too. They live out there and see the conditions everyday...I'd listen to them.


At least they don't have to shoot you before they drag in your frozen carcass. I mean, how easy is that? I bet, in reality, they wish more morons would walk on the early ice. If only they could choose.


----------



## OakLane (May 16, 2006)

So,they say,"Hey guys,we have lived here all our lives,hunted,fished,guided,pulled dead bodies off here, today ain't the day to go."

You say,"Hey,screw you." and decide to go anyway.By some odd chance,something happens and you do need a rescue.Hmmmmm. And lets say by some odd chance one of those sent to rescue you ends up dead instead of you.

A) Could you live with yourself?
B) Would they charge you with a crime?


I know one of the guys on the dive team,he spends more time on Erie year round than any 10 normal humans I know. If he is saying it is not safe,you could bet your life,and you may,on it. 

May I also add that the area off Miller Ferry between there and Mouse has a real strong almost rip current pushing through there. It does some really crazy things.Don't believe me?Go pull your boat up in that area and watch it drift into the wind and against the in-coming waves. Not a great place in unstable ice.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Fishpro said:


> Well, its thier "right" to decide if they want to drag your body from the lake too. They live out there and see the conditions everyday...I'd listen to them.


IF Reelmagic or I were going out fishing we are the ones who check the ice as we go, insuring our own safety!!!! I never trust ANYONE to tell me if the ice is safe or not that is something one has to determine for themselves and if they don't know how to determine that then they have no buisness fishing on the ice! 

The big thing is were these fellows actually rescued, I was told they were not but ordered off the ice by an officer? Is the law now going to tell us when we can fish?? No gov angency is ever going to say there is safe ice and neither will anyone who knows what big water ice fishing is like, so how can they say its not safe?

Oaklane, you posted there was an ice rescue but the local papers say otherwise what is the real story? Do you ice fish? Do you trust what someone else says if they say the ice is good? Have you checked any of the ice this year yourself to know what the conditions are? 

http://www.sanduskyregister.com/articles/2009/01/14/front/1085508.txt
Scott


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

My Dad watched them walk off the ice
They weren't resuced just a bunch of ppl there to cause a rucuss?...
200yds off the ferry was open 2 days ago lol
It wasn't esp. nice but it was for they're safety...


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

I am not taking anyones side here but you DO NOT ICEFISH OFF OF THE MILLER FERRY DOCK!!!!!!!!!!!! That is very unsafe ice even on the coldest winters. Way to much current! Also don't think it is right for someone to tell me i have to get off the ice if not in trouble.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Id assume they were a little hacked off being called out there for an emergency that wasnt an emergency and told these guys to get off the ice. I agree about telling you when to get on and off the ice probably isnt right BUT in this case you have to choose your battles and these guys can make your life very miserable if you dont comply, maybe not today or tomorrow-- they dont forget!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

B Thomas said:


> Id assume they were a little hacked off being called out there for an emergency that wasnt an emergency and told these guys to get off the ice. I agree about telling you when to get on and off the ice probably isnt right BUT in this case you have to choose your battles and these guys can make your life very miserable if you dont comply, maybe not today or tomorrow-- they dont forget!


Spoken like an officer of the law or previous officer! lol


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Allright, I'll bite.

Do I think those guys were a bit green heading out there today?? YES!! DO I THINK THE GOVT. SHOULD TELL ME WHEN TO FISH, NO!! 

This is the same argument every year. Should guys be charged for rescue?? It is fair to the rescuers?? Why can't the icefisherman just fish durning the summer?? BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH

If a rescuer died trying to save me I would feel horrible. BUT, they have chosen their profession not I. To me a good way to put it is: should fireman risk their lives to save someone who carelessly smoked, tried to fry a frozen turkey indoors, did not teach their kids about playing with matches, tried to thaw frozen pipes with a torch, etc. and their house caught on fire??

That is thier job. Do I like to lay guys off at x-mas?? No, but it is what I am paid to do.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I almost forgot to ask....did they ice any eyes before they were called back in


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

hehehe!!!!!!!!!! Dont get me wrong, if they'd show up at Catawba and tried to tell a few hundred guys they couldnt get out on the ice, Im sure a riot would be on!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have been through this several times over the years ....they would make us get off the Ice when we got back to shore they would tell us the Ice was not safe,,,,the Sheriff would tell us we should not go back out,,, but they could not stop us,,,,said they would not rescue us ,,,The Coastguard will never tell you the Ice is safe,,,


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Unless I am mistaken, the coast guard actually budgets for "x" number of training runs. They build in ice rescues as part of their training runs knowing there will be at least a few. I also have heard there was a law passed that if an individual needs rescued more than 3 times he must start paying a fine. I know the details of it, but it is something I heard. Could be totally fabricated or maybe something proposed that never passed. I am not real sure. If I need rescued more than 3 times in one winter fishing season, then I got some serious "issues" and probably need to pay a fine.


----------



## OakLane (May 16, 2006)

They charged some idiot on the Portage River who had his boat stuck in the mud. They told him anchor up and wait or call a tow service. Dummy gets another boat to pull his off and sticks it. Calls the C.G. Now they are getting pissed.Tell him to wait,and he proceeds to call someone else with a boat and they arrest the idiot and charged him with disorderly w/ persistence I think it was. 

Don't think for a minute the Sheriff in Ottawa county or his deputies tolerate stupid. You will get charged if they have to get you 3 times.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

This was from the port clinton herald news posted in hardwater section.

"As fire chief, Barlow has the authority to forbid people from going out on the ice, Ottawa County Sheriff Bob Bratton said. Barlow said allowing the men to continue fishing could put his firefighters in danger because they would have to rescue them.

If the fishermen had refused to come to shore, they could have been charged with misdemeanor obstructing official business, Bratton said"


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here is the whole story. 

http://www.portclintonnewsherald.com/article/20090115/NEWS01/901150305


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

OakLane said:


> They charged some idiot on the Portage River who had his boat stuck in the mud. They told him anchor up and wait or call a tow service. Dummy gets another boat to pull his off and sticks it. Calls the C.G. Now they are getting pissed.Tell him to wait,and he proceeds to call someone else with a boat and they arrest the idiot and charged him with disorderly w/ persistence I think it was.
> 
> Don't think for a minute the Sheriff in Ottawa county or his deputies tolerate stupid. You will get charged if they have to get you 3 times.


I remember that buddy has a cottage right accross the river from where it happened



swantucky said:


> I almost forgot to ask....did they ice any eyes before they were called back in


An no they didn't end up catching any fish...


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

ok big brother is watching i dont think they should have the right to tell you to get off the ice maybe i could see if they were rescuing people all day but for some idiot to call on you thats not right


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

so is all of catawba island state park area off limits or just the area between the ferry dock and mouse island.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A little common sense goes a long way. I don't think it is wrong to tell people to get off the ice when it is 3" thick and they are within 50 yards or so of open water. I bet they don't ever tell the guides to get off the ice because the guides that live up there wouldn't be that stupid!


----------



## tfranjesh (Jan 27, 2007)

Good question.......can anyone out there give an ice report of the area west of Catawba. How thick? Any open water? Assessment of the winds? Estimate on when anglers will be permitted to fish?


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Now if you were for the coast guard and you know that the ice these guys is on is less than 3 inches, was open water not long before and that this area is the worst in the western basin for current, wouldnt you tell them to get off and try to prevent 1) the fisherman from falling in 2) you from having to go put your life on the line when it is clearly not safe. I feel a lose of life or even a risk is not worth a walleye. I dont live on erie but as Capt. S said, that is a huge current area where ice does not hold up. To get mad at a trained prof. for trying to prevent you from dying, is being a Jackars.


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

The individuals on the ice have the best perspective in regards to ice conditions. I could understand a warning, like this ice has only been here three days it may not be safe, or some other issue the fisherman may be unaware of,, like an ice breaker is coming through. But to look out over the lake and from hundreds of yards away decide that what these guys are doing is unsafe so unsafe in fact that I will order them from the very lake they own. Do fireman want smokers to only smoke outside the home it&#8217;s a well known fact that smoking in a home increases the chance of fire? 
I want to reserve the write to choose, First Out Last Back!!!!!!


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

Seems to me they could handle it like they do in a hurricane. If it seems obvious that the ice is not safe, as it seems was the case in this incident, why not just warn them that it's unsafe and that they should get off of it. If they decide not to, that's their right, but don't expect rescue. I think that's what they did w/ some of those people in Galveston, Texas when one of the hurricanes was coming through. They didn't force them out but did tell them they were on their own and not to expect rescue.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If you look at the picture in the latest article, it appears that all 3 men have on float suits, they are carrying a spud to check as they go etc etc. Looks like if the guys know what they are doing or they at least have all tools to know what they are doing.


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

It doesn't look to bad?http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/region_map.html


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> If you look at the picture in the latest article, it appears that all 3 men have on float suits, they are carrying a spud to check as they go etc etc. Looks like if the guys know what they are doing or they at least have all tools to know what they are doing.


Kinda reminded me of three guys last year in the same area and conditions Except one dummy did not have a float suit.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am unfamilar with float suits. If there is a big break off, can they just get in the water and swim back to the main ice? I still think that's a bad area to be trying to fish with only 3" ice.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> I am unfamilar with float suits. If there is a big break off, can they just get in the water and swim back to the main ice? I still think that's a bad area to be trying to fish with only 3" ice.


Have you ever ice fished big water? No they could not just swim back, thats not where the danger was. Their danger if considered such was the ice supporting them and they appeared to me to be makuing sure it was.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Papascott said:


> Have you ever ice fished big water? No they could not just swim back, thats not where the danger was. Their danger if considered such was the ice supporting them and they appeared to me to be makuing sure it was.


Yes, which is why I posed this question. I am familiar with the big chunk break offs and then there is a 5 to 20 foot gap that a fisherman can not cross. I am just unfamiliar with float suits. I didn't know if those would allow a fisherman to over come that problem which is common Erie, but not so much on smaller inland bodies of water.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> I am unfamilar with float suits. If there is a big break off, can they just get in the water and swim back to the main ice? I still think that's a bad area to be trying to fish with only 3" ice.


LMAO I'm sorry


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

"They're stupid to be out there," said Dan Barlow, Catawba Island Volunteer Fire Department chief. "It's very bad ice. There's current that goes through there anyway, and it's always eating at the ice."

As someone who has been "rescued" by the Catawba Island volunteer fire department I am really about tired of their whole attitude. They chose their vocation and have no one but themselves to blame when they are called upon to do their job. But to harrass a fisherman should be crime just as it is to harrass hunters. IMO Catawba is a bunch of bizzy bodies with nothing better to do in the winter. If no one is the first to go out and check the conditions who is gong to do it? Dan Barlow? pfffft. If we have to wait on the government or some Volunteer fire chief with a hair up his ____ to call the shots Cabelas and BPS are the next big government bailout we will be footing the bill for!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I would have taken the ticket and hoped for the best in front of the judge. I have been one of the first on the ice out of Catawba and would expect some to call me insane as well. However, when you take the tools to do it right (as it appears they did) and are prepared for the possibility of going through; then it is between you and the man upstairs. I simply cannot believe some a--hole from shore calls the law and they come running. That said I will agree they were on the wrong side of the point, NEVER go in front of the Miller Ferry or around Mouse Island, it is the worst ice on the lake. Guaranteed, Catawba will have plenty of fisherman there this weekend, maybe even ME!!!!


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I just heard on the news that they are expecting Lake Erie to be completely ice covered shortly for the 1st time in quite a few years. If that happens it will make for some nice ice fishing as the ice will have no where to go. Unless they try to run a few freighters through or some oil barges.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

If you are wearing a Mustang survival suit and you break thru the ice, can you float there and continue to fish until you are rescued?? 

Tim


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Toolman said:


> If you are wearing a Mustang survival suit and you break thru the ice, can you float there and continue to fish until you are rescued??
> 
> Tim


It depends on the size of your .......well you know.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

There will be no ice fishing this year due to global warming:S


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Almost time Randy


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

I will travel to Metzgers marsh tomorrow, will give you all a report on the ice sunday


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Fox 8 reported this morning...90 to 95 of Erie is ice covered...Did not say how thick...with this cold snap it should make fast...Good Luck Guys....Jim....


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like it's getting close as far as the western half.

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=t1.09015.1629.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

SpawnWalker that pic is "So Yesterday!" lol


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

Papascott said:


> SpawnWalker that pic is "So Yesterday!" lol


Yeah, Hell the whole thing is probably frozen over today.


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

Here's todays. What a difference a night makes.

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=t1.09016.1535.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure how I feel about this...but I can see both sides.

I'll have a better idea about it once I clean the first limit of warreye for 2009, and hopefully that is sooner than later, and doesn't involve someone yelling at me off the shoreline.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Camp Perry and February, WHOAA BABY


FISH ON


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Not that many are concerned with fishing the ice off Cleveland but I flew into Hopkins yesterday (4 PM) and had a decent view of the lake. It was about 90% - 95 % ice covered as far as I could see. However I was surprised that I did see open water after this cold snap. There must have been a sw wind yesterday as there was open water along the shore from approximately the Gold Coast to Edgewater. This went out about 1/2 - 3/4 mile. Then about 3- 4 miles out, ( my best guess), there was a strip of open water maybe 1/4 mile - 1/2 mile wide as far as I could see to the east and west. There were also many small spots of open water as far as I could see. It looke like the land of lakes area in Michigan. I wish I had a window seat I coulod have snapped some great pictures. 
By the way I was a bit depressed yesterday as my day started off in West Palm Beach, FL. (65 degrees) Quite a shock when I had to clean off and warm up my car at the airport Park Place lot.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Actually he does have the right (law) to order you off the ice. They were trying to fish a well-known dangerous area that always has heavy current. Why people think it is OK to place them selves in a very dangerous position and then depend on someone else to save their butt remains a mystery to me. Maybe guys who think they know so much about ice conditions should be able to sign a disclaimer that says they don't want to be rescued because they know best LOL I've watched those all knowing types being pulled off Erie ice almost every year and the guys doing the pulling are almost always risking their lives. End of rant


----------

